# hello all expats



## queenie74 (Sep 28, 2013)

hi everyone, hoping to move over to rethimon crete in next few months. would love to hear from people over there, so can get some up todate facts about present day life. hoping to come over before move to fact find about long term rentals.


----------



## jaypeg (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello Queenie


----------

